# DetailMyCar - Stunning Black BMW M-Sport 320D with Crystal Rock



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for checking out another write-up from me, this is the first one I've had the chance to do since the birth of our gorgeous little Girl so excuse the lack of recent work posted up here 

The car in question is a 2009 BMW 320D M-Sport with a few nice touches, the owner has had it from brand new and contacted me a couple of months back to ask what could be done with it as he had noticed a lot of swirls and general marks that he wanted rid of. I suggested we do a full enhancement detail with interior and finish off with Swissvax Crystal Rock to give it something a bit special.

It was dropped off the night before and as you can see had been subjected to the awful Sahara rain we had last week so it was looking a tad dusty!
































































First step was to give it a good snow foam to try and remove as much of this horrible dust without then dragging any of it over the paintwork - although I would be polishing the car anyway I would rather not create myself more work by making these worse. The foam of choice was the new Autosmart Ultramousse - this was my first time using it with the big hot water Karcher so I wanted to see how it performed.














































Whilst the foam was dwelling I went around the car with a slide-lock brush and some Meguiars APC to clean out the fuel filler, grills, door shuts etc



















This was all then power rinsed off with hot water to leave the car like this

Next up was to do the wheels, they have only been on the car 2-3 weeks so obviously weren't too bad but I thought I'd give them a gentle clean with some heavily diluted smart wheels and follow up with Iron-X, as you can see it found a fair bit of contamination but not a huge amount.














































Tyres and arches were then cleaned with a wheel woolie and some Meguiars APC and De-greaser.

After finally rinsing again I hand washed the car with 2 buckets, nice pH neutral shampoo and a lambswool mitt. This was all then rinsed off once more and the car was looking much better.



















Tardis and IronX were then used all over the car but not a huge amount of Tar was present so Tardis didn't have too much work. After this the car was then clayed with Zaino clay and some shampoo and water mix.










After claying the car was taken inside the unit and sprayed with last touch before towel drying it all off.

It was then taped up, and paint readings were taken showing nice healthy paintwork of around 160-170 all over so nice condition and no sign of any respray on any parts of the car which is always nice to see.




























Polishing wise it was started out with Scholl S17+ on a 3M yellow pad, this would all be wiped down with Eraser then refined with Menzerna PO85RE on a Blue Hex Logic pad. This gave a lovely finish and worked well over the whole car.



















Some 50/50's








































































Tailgate before


















All polished



























After polishing every panel all masking tape was removed and the Tornador was used to remove any polishing dust which crept into areas that were hard to get to.










The car was also given another wipe down with Eraser to ensure all surfaces were squeaky clean and ready to be waxed. Wax chosen was Swissvax Crystal Rock, simply the nicest wax I've ever used and just goes on so so nice and easily. One coat was applied and while left to haze I got cracking on the interior, cleaning the glass with Meg's cleaner, Hoovered out, steam cleaned all plastics and footwells, mats vac'd and then cleaned with the Tornador with some Autosmart Brisk. The leather was cleaned with Gliptone.




























Tyres were dressed with Gliptone Trim and Tyre jelly, wheels given a quick wipedown with Gtechniq spray wax to add a bit of protection and the engine bay was also given a quick going over with the Tornador and some Tango.



















A final coat of Crystal rock was applied and I set about polishing the exhausts while this was left to haze.

Polished with Surf City's Killer chrome










Wax was then buffed off once more, and here are all the final pics.













































































































Taken outside for some in the sun:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks stunning, great work there :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job mate - looks stunning!

Russ.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

nicely done, great sun shots


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Lovely Result Indeed!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Cracking job fella :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great results fella


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work done, looks awesome, :thumb:.


----------



## Jan thomsen (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice job


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely finish, car looks great. also congrats on your new addition


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks all, I was really happy with how it came out but the owner (more importantly) was over the moon, he booked his Wife's car in there and then which is always a big compliment.

I think the Car looks a little bit like the 1M BMW with these wheels, I love the combination anyway!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Dellboi (Feb 26, 2012)

nice engine bay


----------



## phill313 (May 17, 2012)

looks great ! did you use a rotary or da ?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

phill313 said:


> looks great ! did you use a rotary or da ?


It was my 3M rotary!

Thanks


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful work and car!!! :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Lovely finish, and great job! Nice looking motors these newer BMs!

Congratulations too!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

With the wheels and lip spoiler, this is the angle that reminds me of the 1M:










VS


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice mate. What's the tornado you mentioned a couple of times?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Herby said:


> Very nice mate. What's the tornado you mentioned a couple of times?


The Tornador is the tool shown in one of the pics, it's usually stocked and sold by Autosmart reps but it's a fantastic tool. You connect it to an air line so you need a fairly decent compressor but you can fill the bottle up with a choice of difference chemicals depending on what you want to do with it.

It basically then creates a "Tornado" of air mixed with a small amount of the chemical so you get a nice blasting vapour so great for cleaning engine bays, or door shuts - Also great for blowing out polish dust from areas it's managed to get into!

Type it into Youtube and you should see loads of vids and info on it!


----------



## streety (Jan 5, 2012)

great job, love the wheels!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks awesome the car has some great little mods to make it stand out without being loud ad the finish is now amazing.

I desperately need to know the make of those alloys as they need to be in my M sport touring .


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Danno1975 said:


> Looks awesome the car has some great little mods to make it stand out without being loud ad the finish is now amazing.
> 
> I desperately need to know the make of those alloys as they need to be in my M sport touring .


I'll find out for you mate, they do really suit it - 9.5 rears and 8.5 fronts I believe....


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

DetailMyCar said:


> I'll find out for you mate, they do really suit it - 9.5 rears and 8.5 fronts I believe....


Thanks, I've been looking for new wheels for a while for when my current tyres get replaced and wanted to keep it oem looking, Riva DTMs were on my list but these look much nicer.


----------



## phill313 (May 17, 2012)

Ahh I see would these results be possible with a da ?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

phill313 said:


> Ahh I see would these results be possible with a da ?


Probably possible with something like the Meguiars Microfibre kit - Speak to Russ at MidlandsCarCare as he's used it a lot. Most BMW's I've done are fairly hard and take a fair bit to get them corrected so with a DA it would only be harder work in most cases but equally no 2 cars are the same so it's not always that simple.

You can still get great results with a DA, it just tends to take more time / patience and a good technique.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job there


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff as always.


----------



## M70NJP (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been reading all the great comment's from you all about the fantastic job that Nick did on my BMW at the start of the thread. (Detail my Car)
It came out much better than i expected despite me researching all the cars that Nick had previously completed.

Danno1975 - With respect to the alloys, they are Zito ZL 935 alloys in Hyper silver, 19x8.5 et20 fronts and 19x9.5 et35 rears.
They concave 40mm from the rim on the front and 55mm on the rears.
I bought mine from wheelbase alloys.com for £599 incl delivery but you can also buy them from BMautosport.co.uk with the same or deeper dish rears where they are also available in black.

I have also added a rear spoiler bought from ebay, stainless steel cat back system from mijperformance.com and an engine remap taking it out rom 177BHP to 215 BHP inclusive of exhaust performance from eliteremaps.com

Thanks Nick for a fantastic job !!
Highly recommended to all !!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks mate , some nice mods, was thinking of doing some tuning to mine but got these fun messages tonight.
















Looks expensive


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job enhancing M70NJP's BMW there Nick, congratulations on the birth of your baby girl too.

I must say the wheels and the spoiler sets the car off nicely, very tastefully modded M70NJP


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

M70NJP said:


> I have been reading all the great comment's from you all about the fantastic job that Nick did on my BMW at the start of the thread. (Detail my Car)
> It came out much better than i expected despite me researching all the cars that Nick had previously completed.
> 
> Danno1975 - With respect to the alloys, they are Zito ZL 935 alloys in Hyper silver, 19x8.5 et20 fronts and 19x9.5 et35 rears.
> ...


Thanks very much for posting Neil, very much appreciated and I'm glad you were happy with how the car came out!

As I said any questions you have about maintaining it or advice on products please just let me know but looking forward to doing you Wife's Beetle in the coming weeks, I'll be in touch shortly.

Thanks again

Nick.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice job!! I am loving those ZITO wheels....i am looking at the very same for my 3 touring on bmautosport....


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

looks like a great finish there, no expense spared with the Crystal Rock !


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

looking good


----------



## M70NJP (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been asked if the car has been lowered or had any other modifications done to it.

The only other modifications i have carried out to those previously mentioned are the black performance grills at the front, smoked indicators on the front wings, bright white angel eye bulbs and bright white main beam bulbs.
The tinted windows were an option when bought new as is the brakes, suspension and basically the rest of the car.

Hope that helps !!


----------

